
First CryptoCurrency ETF - tooltalk
https://www.bloomberg.com/quote/BLOK:US
======
tooltalk
This new ETF doesn't look at bad as I had feared -- the underlying holdings
look fairly stable and legit. It counts TSMC, OSTK, IBM, NVDA among its top
holdings.

